# Applet läuft nicht auf fremder WebSeite/Forum



## Quaxli (5. Aug 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht recht, wo ich diese Frage posten soll.  Da es im weitesten Sinne um Multimedia geht, packe ich es mal hier rein. 

Folgendes Problem, ich habe ein Applet gebastelt, daß auf meiner Homepage problemlos läuft. Beispiel hier: GeoCache - Cobra bernehmen Sie (Es geht um das Schieberätsel).

Dieses Applet habe ich ganz normal über Applet-Tag eingebunden:


```
<applet code=SchiRae.class archive=geocache.jar width="300" height="300" >Browser unterst&uuml;tzt keine Java-Applets</applet>
```

Soweit kein Problem. Das Ganze ist für einen GeoCache der bei GeoCaching.com veröffentlich wurde - momentan leider in reduzierter Form ;(. 
Da man bei Geocaching.com in der Beschreibung auch html-Tags verwenden kann, war mein ursprünglicher Plan das Applet dort reizupacken, in der Form:



```
<applet code=SchiRae.class [B]archive=http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache/geocache.jar[/B] width="300" height="300" >Browser unterst&uuml;tzt keine Java-Applets</applet>
```

So kriege ich es aber nicht zum Laufen. Die Kasper, die dieses sog. Listing reviewen konnten/wollten mir auch nicht weiter helfen. Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt?
Was ich an der Ecke auch nicht weiß: Ist es möglich, z. B. per JavaScript o. ä., daß Java-Applets deaktiviert sind - unabhängig von den Browser-Einstellungen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Aug 2009)

Das geht über das codebase-Attribut, wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe.
Schau mal in der FAQ in http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-...ein-browser-die-anzeige-von-java-applets.html nach.
Da habe ich das mal mit Beispielen erläutert.


----------



## Quaxli (5. Aug 2009)

Klingt gut, das probiere ich mal aus und sag' dann Bescheid.
[DUKE]Danke![/DUKE]


----------



## Quaxli (5. Aug 2009)

Tja, funzt leider nicht. 


```
<applet codebase="http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache"
archive="geocache.jar" code="SchiRae" width="300"
height="300">Browser unterstützt keine Java-Applets</applet> <br />
```


----------



## Apo (5. Aug 2009)

Bei Code fehlt noch das class bei dir. Wenn das nicht hilft:
Ich habe zum Beispiel mein ApoDefence auf meiner alten Seite liegen und binde sie folgendermaßen auf meiner neuen ein:

```
<applet archive="http://home.arcor.de/newbielein/ApoDefence/ApoDefenceApplet.jar"
code="apoDefence/ApoDefenceMain.class" codebase="http://home.arcor.de/newbielein/ApoDefence/ApoDefenceApplet.jar"
height="480" width="640"> Sorry, your Browser doesn't support Applets </applet>
```
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Oder hast du das mit dem XHTML und object versucht? Das kannte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## Quaxli (5. Aug 2009)

Nee, ich habe ganz normal das Applet-Tag verwendet. Ich hatte die Haupklasse auch mit und ohne .class angegeben. Nix. 

So sah mein letzter Versuch aus:

```
<applet codebase="http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache"
archive="http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache/geocache.jar"
code="SchiRae.class" width="300" height="300">Browser unterstützt
keine Java-Applets</applet>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Aug 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Tja, funzt leider nicht.


Hmmm. Das reicht aber nicht für eine Fehleranalyse... :bahnhof:

Wie lautet deine Fehlermeldung? Wo hast du das Applet, wo die Webseite? Hast du keine Packages deklariert?


----------



## Quaxli (6. Aug 2009)

Packages, was ist das?  
Spaß, beiseite: Das Ganze besteht aus 2 Klassen. Da habe ich keine Notwendigkeit für Packages gesehen.

Wie gaaaanz oben geschrieben, liegt die jar-Datei auf meiner Homepage, da ist auch ein Link dorthin (sozusagen als Beweis, daß es nicht am Applet liegt.
Wie weiterhin oben geschrieben, soll es in einen Listing für einen GeoCache auf Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site eingebunden werden. Man kann den Text für diese Listings auch als HTML angeben und meine Hoffnung war, daß ich ein Applet einbinden kann, was bisher nicht geht.

Es wird leider nichts angezeigt, nur der Text "Browser unterstützt
keine Java-Applets" den ich zwischen die Applet-Tags geschrieben habe, kommt zum Vorschein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2009)

Wenn ich diese HTML-Datei auf meinem Webspace speichere und aufrufe, kann ich dein Applet ausführen, auch ohne dass ich deine Jar-Datei auf meinem Webspace habe.

```
<html> 
 
<head> 
<title>Applet von einer fremden Homepage einbauen</title> 
</head> 
 
<body> 
<applet codebase="http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache" code="SchiRae.class" archive="geocache.jar" width="300" height="300">Browser unterst&uuml;tzt keine Java-Applets</applet> 
</body> 
 
</html>
```

Habs mal noch hochgeladen.
Das kann hier getestet werden


----------



## Quaxli (6. Aug 2009)

Dann würde ich vermuten, daß auf der Seite Java anderweitig ausgehebelt ist. :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2009)

Hab mal oben noch den Link zum Testen eingebaut.
Kannst du mal hier den Link dorthin posten, dass man sich das mal angucken kann?


----------



## Quaxli (6. Aug 2009)

Tja, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab' auf der Seite mal genauer hingesehen. Offensichtlich wird der Code für Applets gefiltert. 
Ich habe Folgendes eingefügt:


```
<p><applet codebase="http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache"
archive="http://www.ralf-bauer.org/geocache/geocache.jar"
code="SchiRae.class" width="300" height="300">---</applet></p>
```

Alles was dann nach dem Speichern angezeigt wurde war: "---".

Ich habe mir dann von der angezeigten Seite den Quelltext anzeigen lassen.
Ergebnis:


```
<p>---</p>
```

Mehr nicht. ;(


----------

